# Will a Gans 356 core work in a 357?



## Praetorian (Jun 16, 2015)

cubicle recently started selling the 356 hardware sets http://thecubicle.us/gans-core-hardware-p-4439.html

and then I just got the idea..would it work? anyone tried it?


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes. Speedcube.com.au sells Gans 357 with metal cores


----------



## Praetorian (Jun 16, 2015)

TheBrutux168 said:


> Yes. Speedcube.com.au sells Gans 357 with metal cores



have you tried one? how does it feel?


----------

